# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Icon for Photo in Post?

## Rambo

Rob...is it possible to show if a photo was included in a post, some type of icon at the end or start of a thread title?????

Thanks

----------


## Rob

That is already part of the board. Look for the attachment icon on the thread listing display. It shows in any thread that has a photo attached.

----------


## Rambo

thank you.....

----------

